# Yesterday's News Litter?



## Duhkota (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi there, 
I just got my first hedgehog about a week ago now, but I've spent since October getting ready for her, and I'm enjoying her immensely. I'm having a bit of trouble litter-training her though.

I researched what not to buy litter wise, and decided that the recycled news pellets seemed to be the most feasible with safety and price, but Alice seems to hate walking on it at all, and seems to purposefully avoid the box entirely, peeing and pooping all over the rest of her cage, even in her felt squares where she sleeps. The times when I put her in and watch her, her feet seem to sink in and she looks uncomfortable. Is this normal? Do you guys have any other suggestions?

I've read a lot of the posts about litter training, and now I've realized it's a craps shoot...which is disappointing since I bought her such nice liners and a snuggle sack and everything else.

Anyway, I want to set her up for success, making both her and I more comfortable. I would appreciate any suggestions on this matter.

Also, I was wondering about bathing her. I let her swim around a bit in the tub, then I used a toothbrush to gently scrub her quills, which she seemed to really enjoy. Do any of you use soap or do you just go without? I went without, not knowing the safety of using soap, but even though she got scrubbed, she still smells strongly of urine. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! 

While it is a chance thing as far as whether she'll choose to litter-train, it might help if you change the litter out. One thing that many people on here use instead of the pellets is just plain paper towel. It makes it easy to see any abnormalities in the poop or pee, and it would probably be more comfortable for her to walk on if she doesn't like the pellets. However, keep in mind that she'll probably always potty on her wheel as well. One way to combat that is to place an extra piece of fleece underneath the wheel to help catch run-off. Then you can go longer between full liner changes (hopefully). 

For baths, a popular choice is using Aveeno oatmeal body wash. Scented soaps would be a bit too strong-smelling for their little noses, and can sometimes dry out their skin even further. You can also use just plain oatmeal, put it in a sock and swirl it around in the water. It helps keep their skin from drying out too much from the water, and then your hedgie will smell like oatmeal instead of urine! :lol:


----------



## amyyy (Jan 7, 2011)

I've only had my hedgie for a few days. I started placing his pooey in the littler box everytime I found some. By the third night he started using the litter box. (Unless I wake him up and take him out of the cage. He likes to poop on me!) I use regular cat litter. I have to clean off his feet now and then but he seems to be doing really well. I looked for the pellets and couldn't find them and I had heard of others that used the regular stuff. So far so good. I felt a little silly the first night when he used the litter box. . .I felt like celebrating! Good luck!

Amy


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> One way to combat that is to place an extra piece of fleece underneath the wheel to help catch run-off.


"run off" :lol: :lol:

amyyy...clumping and clay cat litters can stick to their...<ahem>...sensitive parts...that's why most of us don't use 'em. If you need to keep using it until you find something better, be sure to get a daily look at his tummy/bum areas to make sure there's nothing sticking where it shouldn't be...<ahem>...

I bought Yesterday's News at our local pet store; my BF swears he saw a similar product but different brand at the grocery store.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

amyyy said:


> I've only had my hedgie for a few days. I started placing his pooey in the littler box everytime I found some. By the third night he started using the litter box. (Unless I wake him up and take him out of the cage. He likes to poop on me!) I use regular cat litter. I have to clean off his feet now and then but he seems to be doing really well. I looked for the pellets and couldn't find them and I had heard of others that used the regular stuff. So far so good. I felt a little silly the first night when he used the litter box. . .I felt like celebrating! Good luck!
> 
> Amy


I second what MissC said. There have been enough horror stories of stuff getting stuck in private areas and leading to self mutilation *shudders*


----------



## amyyy (Jan 7, 2011)

OKAY, OKAY. . .I need to void my post above. Stue did get a piece of kitty litter stuck in his. . .(ahem). . .and I was worried sick! No more kitty litter for me! I tried for a couple hours working with him to get it out and finally I just put him back in his cage. (Poor guy!) It did come out on it's own later. Thanks for the advice and I don't want anyone else to chance there hedgie getting hurt. 

Amy


----------

